# Please Suggest Best Health insurance Package Within 500 -700 AED Annual Premium



## nithaprathiush (Apr 9, 2015)

I am looking for an health insurance packages between 500- 700 AED annual Premium for those who has salary 4000 AED.I did quite good research in net for the the health insurance packages under 700 AED. Unfortunately i didn't find any packages which is affordable for me. Please suggest me the best health insurance packages which has annual premium between 500 to 700 AED.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it would be fairly difficult to find anything which costs only 500-700 per annum. I believe Daman has a basic package which could be in that price range but for maids in AD (not sure if its available in Dubai as there may be some subsidy for maids in AD involved).
Call them up and find out.
Also, souqalmal.com may be of help.
If you are in Dubai, you are better off posting this question in the Dubai section http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/

Also check this website (or google further) http://thirdculturefamily.com/2014/11/18/medical-insurance-maids-dubai/


----------

